# Hikari Carnivore Pellets Alog With New Life Spectrum Thera A .



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

HIKARI Sinking Carnivore Pellets along with New Life Spectrum There A . I feed This as a staple diet with no other foods







. I can grow some big fatty;s Fast Its not a cheep method Fix foods can be $ for the correct ones .

I'm not a fan of all the preparation of the consumable foods that needed to be a part of a Piranhas diet

I Prefer to just buy what is truly best in development and research by the professionals and feed exclusively.

Over the years of steering clear of prep foods My aquatic specimens have had stunning results on fix Name brand foods only+the correct diet for your specimen .


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Always used Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets...

Much easier to drop in a handfull and walk away compared to preping frozen food


----------

